# In memory - Daisy Mae



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

This is a link to my dogs old "wife" Daisy. She was born August 30 2000 and She died September 3 2004. She was hit by a dump truck. =( 
http://www.dogster.com/?86400


----------



## lunchlady (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm sorry about Daisy Mae, she is a real beauty! I know how much it hurts, we lost our red Golden Roscoe last July, it amazes me how much I have missed him these months, he was our heart dog & then some. Connie


----------

